
Andreessen Horowitz's cloud vision - bjonathan
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/28/andreessen-horowitzs-cloud-vision/
======
ejwcom
Not really an outline of a vision per se, but his investment thesis as it
applies to cloud computing focused startups.

